# Please answer these questions (Manipulative, drama queen, compliment digger)



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Original thread: http://personalitycafe.com/advice-c...a-being-manipulative-digging-compliments.html

1. Have you ever been described as one of these three things? Why?
2. What would make you think someone has one of these qualities?
3. Do you think its okay to ask lots of different people for advice, or should you keep your problems to yourself?
4. Do you ever feel like your family, friends, acquaintances and/or peers underestimate you, or try and put you in a box?
5. How can someone stop/not be manipulative or a drama queen?
6. Do you think everyone possesses one or more of these qualities at some point?
7. Do you think some people get accused of these things because they are misunderstood, or people don't get their intentions?
8. Have you ever had a low opinion of someone and been proven wrong? Please share.
9. Do you think you ever misunderstand the intentions of others, and accuse them of the wrong things?
10. Why would someone *purposely* cause drama in a group of friends? how would someone unintentionally cause it?

Btw, if you answer this thread, could you please quote the questions so we know what one you are responding to, rather than just posting the number? I don't mind if you address this whole thread in one block of text, or a few sentences, just as long as it's clear what you are talking about.

Thank you very much


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

> 1. Have you ever been described as one of these three things? Why?


Honestly, I have never been, at least not in my face. So the people who thought that of me either kept it for themselves or talked in my back.



> 2. What would make you think someone has one of these qualities?


What make me think that someone is being manipulative is when they are obviously being so, I mean when it's really too much or else, everyone is constantly being manipulative, that is the base of our society. If we didn't want things from others, it would be anarchy. 
What make me think that someone is causing drama is when that person overeacts to small little things more than once again. Because I can't say someone is a drama queen just over one extravagance.
And what make me think that someone is digging for compliments is when someone is constantly cheapening himself or herself when they are doing really good stuff.



> 3. Do you think its okay to ask lots of different people for advice, or should you keep your problems to yourself?


I think it's okay, if that's the way the person can get better. Personally I wouldn't.



> 4. Do you ever feel like your family, friends, acquaintances and/or peers underestimate you, or try and put you in a box?


Sometimes yes, but it doesn't happen often with my family and friends as they are the ones who really know me, they wouldn't underestimate or overestimate me. However I must say that when an acquaintance underestimate me, I tend to see it as a chance because from there I can only impress them. When the contrary occurs, then it is more problematic (especially when at work).



> 5. How can someone stop/not be manipulative or a drama queen?


I don't know about how to stop being manipulative, but I suggest to all the drama queens out there to just go and make a step in the real world, maybe a little trip to very poor countries or just in some old fashioned rural areas will help them understand that there are some real problems in the world.



> 6. Do you think everyone possesses one or more of these qualities at some point?


Yes, like I said we can all be manipulative, drama queens or /and digging for compliments at some point in our life. But as long as it doesn't last too long, it won't be something that define us.



> 7. Do you think some people get accused of these things because they are misunderstood, or people don't get their intentions?
> 
> 
> > Yes , it can happen of course.
> ...


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Haha, this thread is lame. I deserved to be called those things, hopefully I have grown up a bit since OP.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> 1. Have you ever been described as one of these three things? Why?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


voilà


----------



## Confidential (Jan 31, 2016)

Manipulation? No. All the other things on the poll? No. Perfect? No.

I'm definitely not perfect. XD But of the things that I've been accused of, the ones on the poll were not a part. 

I've been accused of procrastination, being independent to a fault (people use the phrase 'independent to a fault' excessively when describing me), being unpractical, talking too much, talking too quietly, having ideas that make me look insane...

And here's what really bugs me. Saying that I'm "lieing" whenever I start to describe a fantasy. Can't you tell that I'm not seriously saying I did that? No? Oh, well maybe I didn't make it clear enough...but it wasn't a lie! :shocked: 

XD :tongue:


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

@UniverseOfComplexities Thanks. I don't really think I'm those things anymore. I still cause a little bit of drama, but I don't realise until afterwards. Its not something I enjoy. Another thing I used to do a lot, is I would share things that had happened to me, but I couldn't remember exact details so I would exaggerate with numbers. I should pay more attention, so I can share more accurately.

I am guilty of most of the things you shared.


----------



## Confidential (Jan 31, 2016)

chickydoda said:


> @UniverseOfComplexities Thanks. I don't really think I'm those things anymore. I still cause a little bit of drama, but I don't realise until afterwards. Its not something I enjoy. Another thing I used to do a lot, is I would share things that had happened to me, but I couldn't remember exact details so I would exaggerate with numbers. I should pay more attention, so I can share more accurately.
> 
> I am guilty of most of the things you shared.


We are all guilty of everything possibly. XD


----------



## Confidential (Jan 31, 2016)

chickydoda said:


> @UniverseOfComplexities Thanks. I don't really think I'm those things anymore. I still cause a little bit of drama, but I don't realise until afterwards. Its not something I enjoy. Another thing I used to do a lot, is I would share things that had happened to me, but I couldn't remember exact details so I would exaggerate with numbers. I should pay more attention, so I can share more accurately.
> 
> I am guilty of most of the things you shared.


Oh yeah...and how do you make my username..ummm, clickable? I can never figure out how to do that. And yes, I know I'm behind in this age of electronics. XD I feel like I should have been born when my dad was. He's 58. He's _so_ old.

No jk, that's not old. 

How old to you have to be to be old?


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

UniverseOfComplexities said:


> Oh yeah...and how do you make my username..ummm, clickable? I can never figure out how to do that. And yes, I know I'm behind in this age of electronics. XD I feel like I should have been born when my dad was. He's 58. He's _so_ old.
> 
> No jk, that's not old.
> 
> How old to you have to be to be old?


I think anything over 21 is old. I'm 26. I have no idea how to use the vcr and tv at my place. I don't know how to set up gaming consoles etc. I feel like kids always know that stuff. I can work out things like social media, ipads, computers etc but not more trendy stuff.

if you want to make a name clickable, you put directly infront of it


----------



## Confidential (Jan 31, 2016)

chickydoda said:


> I think anything over 21 is old. I'm 26. I have no idea how to use the vcr and tv at my place. I don't know how to set up gaming consoles etc. I feel like kids always know that stuff. I can work out things like social media, ipads, computers etc but not more trendy stuff.
> 
> if you want to make a name clickable, you put directly infront of it


Lol. XD I know what you mean. If I want to know how to do something, I have to go find a four-year-old, and if she's not busy on her tablet, I'll ask her for help. Or that's what it seems like. :tongue: 

Anyway, thanks!


----------

